# Nissan D21 Pickup.. z24 swap for VG30



## $Blinga$ (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey all, new to this forum.. Just trying to find out some info.

I have a Aussie 89 Nissan Navara King Cab (Hardbody) pickup. Motor just blew on me last week. The old glorious 8 spark Z24 4 banger is no more..

What I have in the pipeline is a complete 84 model 300zx with a rebuilt VG30e that hasnt been run in yet and a auto box. I know the nissan pikcups came stock with the VG30e thats why I've chosen it in hope of ease of installation to get me back on the road quickly.

This truck is my daily so I'm just after a quick swap, not after big numbers. I have another project car that is copping the go fast bits its a bagged, body dropped toyota.

Just want to know if there were any psyical difference's between the chassis, engine and gear box cross members between the V6 and 4 cylinder pickups.. Just seeing if I have to cut engine mounts off the chassis and move them, or fabricate up new x members etc.

Also is the much to look out for on the VG30e and the auto? I've been reading around about them and they seem to be quite bullet proof.

Cheers for your help.
The V6 pickups are rare in Australia so its tricky to get info on them.

Thanks again

Benny


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you may have to get a different oil pan. you will also need to get the computer and wiring harness for the V6 if they use them where you are at. (not sure). is the motor complete like ready to drop in with the air cleaner and all? IMO there is a lot to do in an engine swap for going to a larger engine. not a pain in the rear, just annoying little things.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you will have to upgade brakes and the drive shaft as well..


----------



## $Blinga$ (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah I have a complete car on the cards, havent picked it up yet until ever avenue is researched.. Its a 1984 300zx with VG30e and auto.. It was a project but the body work is too far gone. Rusted out. Motor has been rebuilt and not run in yet.

I'm going to go into nissan today and look at their diagrams to see if there is much different between the two pickup trucks frames/xmembers/brakes. And compare 300zx and pickup motor sumps and gearboxes.. 

I'm pretty sure there wont be much in it.

I'm aware there is going to be a few picky things but I'm not worried. 

Cheers guys.


----------



## Bent Customs (Apr 5, 2009)

*SR20det Conversion to D21 Navara*

I'm new here and have a mission on. Ive got a spec R s15 with 6 speed box in my d21 and I'm try'n to find the closest diff i can get to the original s15 but i don't want to change my 6 stud pattern? Ive heard of diff head conversions or just replacing the hole diff but i don't know where to begin? can someone point me in the right direction? any thing would be a help


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

b c try www.ka-t.org :: Index..

how about an update from the land down under...


----------

